# 10 gallon



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea i got an open 10 gallon, what small reptile could i put in there, that doesnt cost over like 30 bucks?


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

mayb a frog of some kind, i think a pac man frog can stay in one of those.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Leopard and crested geckos are usually cheap unless your LFS sucks. You could also try a mud or musk turtle. They stay small right? Or a pacman or pixie frog.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

A pacman would be perfect! They rule too!


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

musk tutles are small,but a ten gallon is way to small for em


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

what about an ant farm, ants are freee


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

emerald swift


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

You could set up a land/water enviroment for some firebelly newts/toads...

Eden


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea so far ive had 1 musk, 1 painter, 
1 red ear, 
1 garter, 
1 ribbon, 
1 everlgades ratsnake, 
3 fence lizards,
1 green frog,
salamnders,
and a whole bunch or fish, im kinda homping for soemthign new


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Go for a tarantula or scorpion if you want something new.

But... It sounds like you go through animals pretty quickly. Do you have the time/money for another? Those RBPs in your sig are going to need a bigger home sooner than later.


----------

